
Covid-19 is a Tragedy, but not the one that the news will have you believe - TurkishPoptart
https://mantisfists.com/covid-19-is-a-tragedy-but-not-the-one-that-the-news-will-have-you-believe/
======
AnimalMuppet
What? This is incomprehensible drivel. It reads like an AI wrote it, except
that it's slightly more coherent than that.

I guess the author wanted us to come in on the same level of angst that they
have, but couldn't rationally express it, so just wanted us to _feel_ it.
Whatever, but that doesn't communicate very well...

